# Does money burn a hole in your pocket?



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

Are you more of a spender or saver where the outlay of money is concerned?


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm not extravagant, but I pretty much buy what I want.   Thing is, there's not as much stuff I want anymore.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 1, 2018)

Saver


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm more of a saver and when I do spend I save for the item I want. No credit card debt. Like C'est Moi I don't really need much or want much anymore.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 1, 2018)

No. I've been that way pretty much my entire life. As a child I held onto my allowance for years without spending any. I kept it in a box with a tiny notebook I used as a ledger. I would say a Scrooge in the making; but I have always been a generous person.


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm not a penny pincher, I'm a penny strangler.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 1, 2018)

Have always been a saver since I started working at age 12 (paper route).

But, in my old age, have greatly ramp'd up giving to charities and starting gifting relatives. For DW and myself, we drink more expensive wine now!


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2018)

Saver!!


----------



## Wren (Feb 1, 2018)

Money dosn’t burn a hole in my pocket, I never spend just for the sake of it but, if I want something, I have it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm a saver and when I spend I shop for value.

I buy what I need or want at the best possible price and that will never change.

I do think that it is important for people to spend what they need to enjoy themselves and not worry about leaving a large estate.
*
"The pride of dying rich raises the loudest laugh in hell!" -  John W. Foster*


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> *
> "The pride of dying rich raises the loudest laugh in hell!" -  John W. Foster*



That's a good one Aunt B. I've never heard that one yet.

I've been able to save, but not enough. I have spent and donated. Like others here, I don't really need anything anymore, so being careful I can get by.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

.

Nature or nurture or ??

My parents were depression era savers.
My brother and I turned out to be savers too...
but my late sister was a spender.


----------



## Lynk (Feb 1, 2018)

I am a saver


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

.

Famous quotes from the classic money book, "The Richest Man in Babylon."


" Every gold piece you save is a slave to work for you. Every copper it earns is its child that also can earn for you. If you would become wealthy, then what you save must earn, and its children must earn, and it's children's children must earn, that all may help to give to you the abundance you crave."


" You do eat the children of your savings. Then how do you expect them to work for you? And how can they have children that will also work for you? First get thee an army of golden slaves and then many a rich banquet may you enjoy without regret. "


" A man's wealth is not in the coins he carries in his purse; it is the income he buildeth, the golden stream that continually floweth into his purse and keepeth it always bulging. "


----------



## Knight (Feb 1, 2018)

Planning during the years of working to enjoy the remaining years dictates the ability to spend or save. BUT there is a harsh reality of there is nothing after having lived a long time, dead people don't do either. So that reality can change perspective on spend or save. 


My needs are few but my wife manages to find wants that she enjoys. There is no way I would ever tell her no don't buy that. Like the most recent, an electric smoker.


I'm thinking a BBQ gas grill with four 15,000 BTU burners, that same unit has a burner dedicated to WOK cooking. Moving indoors, A new gas oven, a new micro wave, a new Breville convection oven, an under the cabinet toaster oven, a Geo. Foreman large rotisserie, a smaller Ronco rotisserie. That should satisfy her wants for ability to cook something. And she does an amazing job of using every one of those at one time or another. I'm looking forward to what she wants to do with the hickory, pecan, cherry, apple, mesquite, & whiskey barrel wood chips to smoke whatever she decides to smoke.


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 1, 2018)

my son in law once said, "your not frugal you are cheap."


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

ronaldj said:


> my son in law once said, "your not frugal you are cheap."




At least you don't have to worry about him asking to borrow money.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 1, 2018)

I admit it, I’m a spender.    My husband always has a fire extinguisher handy to cool me down.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2018)

It never burns a hole in my pocket, I'm more of a saver than a spender.  But, when I want or need something I buy it, just try to shop around for the best value so I'm not throwing my hard earned money out the window.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm a saver, and the wife is a spender...so I guess we balance each other out.  I don't worry too much about money...we have enough set aside for whatever might come up, and that's all that really counts.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yup, it does. And my DH is the same. Careful financial planning and some good luck offset our spending and one instance of spectacularly bad luck (sigh....but it was for family, so no regrets).

We still spend it all. No kids so no need to leave an estate. House is paid for. LTC policies for back-up. DH inherited bulk of his mom's estate. We can be generous without worries and do what whatever we want. 

Problem is, both his family and ours didn't do so well/weren't so fortunate. We may have to eventually help one or more of them.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 3, 2018)

I've always saved, but wasn't one bit averse to spending. Now I'm tighter than bark on a tree, maybe because there's really nothing I need and rarely get the *I wants* anymore unless it's something for my garden, so hardly ever spend anything.

My dad used to tell us that on payday to pay the bills and set something aside in savings, then not to spend more than half of what was left. These days whatever is left the day before the next SS check is deposited gets transferred to savings. Works for me...just in case I get a wild hair and decide to go on a spending spree


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 9, 2018)

Money doesn't necessarily "burn a hole in my pocket".  I'm much more a saver/investor than a spender but if I see something I need or really, really want (usually I'll sleep on it), I'll go ahead and get it.  I rarely use cash and being in the habit of paying my credit cards in full each month keeps me honest as far as not overspending my budget.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Nature or nurture or ??
> 
> ...



My story too. I saved all my life while my older brother never saved and rarely worked. He died literally penniless while I am well off and retired.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't need anything, but I want everything. Well, not really. But I spend on books, but even then I've gotten to my limit and I give a lot of books away. Haven't purchased any new clothes for years, until lately and that was for a retirees reunion and a 50th high school reunion all in the last two weeks. Now I have two nice outfits for any other nice dinner out or other events.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm a compulsive saver
I like the looks of it
It's no so much I worry about it shrinking just sitting there
But
it's enough


----------

